# Breaking news. State department to reopen e-mail investigation.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like the ole witch isn't out of the woods yet. State Department is reopening it's investigation into the e-mail scandal. They backed off to give the FBI room.

I'm sure this will get buried with the Dallas police shooting.

State Department reopens probe into Hillary Clinton emails - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This will be the Obama administration investigating itself.
Now, what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RPD you are so jaded. How can you even think the State Department will not be fair. You make it sound like the fix is in. Obama's administration has always been so transparent just like he promised 8 years ago. And it is transparent just not like he planned. If this is not a waist of our taxes, what is?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This will be the Obama administration investigating itself.
> Now, what do you think is going to happen?


You beat me to the obvious. This investigation is all dog and pony show for the people. How could she NOT be trusted when she's been exonerated TWICE!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Much adieu about nothing. The sheeple will hear what they want to hear.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have stated this here before .... an invaluable life skill is being able to identify horse shit, bull shit, dumbasses, idiots, and chicken shits.

I fortunately excel in being able to clearly identify each one separately with precise distinction. This second look at Hillary by the State Department is nothing but horse shit being carried out by chicken shits.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Gunn said:


> RPD you are so jaded. How can you even think the State Department will not be fair. You make it sound like the fix is in. Obama's administration has always been so transparent just like he promised 8 years ago. And it is transparent just not like he planned. If this is not a waist of our taxes, what is?


It brings to mind an old Army acronym: BOHICA.
(Bend Over Here It Comes Again)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a tactic to release a finding of no wrong doing just prior to the general election.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

wonders why things don't go boom in the night ?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing will happen, Hillarys corruption goes all the way to the top... Her tentacles are far reaching


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If Trey Gowdey were in charge...


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just another dog and pony show.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmmm, EVERY news story headline net news was all about This sham of an investigation.....
Then SUDDENLY,
A BLM/Police shooting and it's off the lead news.

Smell that?
Something stinks!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would've asked Comey why he felt the need to say no reasonable prosecutor would prosecute the case and then you offer nothing to support that statement and on the contrary you give multiple reasons why the case should be prosecuted. 

The only reasonable and logical answer is that his boss, the President and Loretta told him to say that either directly or indirectly. 

Comey should resign and go play golf.....he is not useful any longer as a law enforcement officer.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I would've asked Comey why he felt the need to say no reasonable prosecutor would prosecute the case and then you offer nothing to support that statement and on the contrary you give multiple reasons why the case should be prosecuted.
> 
> The only reasonable and logical answer is that his boss, the President and Loretta told him to say that either directly or indirectly.
> 
> Comey should resign and go play golf.....he is not useful any longer as a law enforcement officer.


His Credibility dropped to 0.0.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They have to reopen it to once again declare no laws were broken and Hillary did nothing wrong.


----------

